# giggety!



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Well I didn't get all my traps out but I managed to get 29 sets in before my knee had enough. I'll get the rest in today, and maybe have some skinning to do Good luck guys, I hope you fill your stretchers


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Come on Matt! I have to vicariously live through your canine trapping experience til this weekend. I can't wait to see pics. I am emailing you me phone # so that new smart phone can be put to use. Send video!

Dennis


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Well I got a female blonde coyote. That's two years in a row getting a blonde on the first check. She looked kinda small but stretched as a large, 44 in. Gonna send the pic to Dennis so he can post it for me. I forgot I have video, I'll get that on the next one.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on the blonde!

I am getting the urge to set a couple spots but I will probably wait until I can keep *****. Too many of them around and I realy don't want to release any.

Keep us posted on your success to help string us along until we can go after em.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

That doesn't say much for the blondes of the animal kingdom :lol::lol:

Can't wait to see the pics. I was wondering who was gonna strike first. I've only got 2 sets in right now, and nothing on the first check. Gotta thin out those grinners and stinkers before I start filling the **** stretchers.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, she' s a beauty. First post of success for you this year has got to feel good. I am jealous. Thanks for the fix. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rear foot?

I have about 30 sets out, beans are still coming out of some locations so I'll be adding a few more here and there and as I make catches. It's gonna be a while before the corn comes out and gives me quite a few more locations.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Second check, second canine. Man, Matt this deal of sending me the pictures early in the morning and allowing me to post them for you is the bomb. I just hope my involvement here doesn't jinx you. Lol

Please, keep them coming. Can' t wait til tomorrow morning now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## great hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on the fox and yote. How are the furs looking, starting to prime up?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I picked this guy up on my second check. Not a bad start for a rookie with only 2 traps out


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

motorcityhtps said:


> I picked this guy up on my second check. Not a bad start for a rookie with only 2 traps out


 
dude, thats my grandmas cat...:rant:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

boomer_x7 said:


> dude, thats my grandmas cat...:rant:


Boomer ... did ya ever wonder why no one wants to sit next to granny in church?:tdo12:


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> dude, thats my grandmas cat...:rant:


If you PM me her address, I'll be happy to send it (him/her) back to granny with a letter of apology :lol::yikes:


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

A while ago there was an artical in a mag. (fur/fish/game i think) Anyhow, there was an old lady ( whos eyes where failing) that told her son of a cat that showed up and she would feed it every night on her porch and scratch its head ect. One night the son was there an she went to the portch to feed her "cat" and it was a skunk.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Freepop that was a front foot catch. It was just pulled under it. Thanks for helping me get the pics on here Dennis! I hope I don't catch too many and become a burden When you come up this weekend maybe you can show me how to do it from my phone.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

That's funny, I was gonna ask if I was being a burden for begging to put them on here. The only thing better than getting up early in the morning and anticipating a good fur check is getting up in the morning anticipating a picture in a text message. 

Try not to catch them all before this weekend. I would love to be able to show the wife what 1 looks like in a trap. Showing her pictures just aint gonna do it anymore.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

great hunter said:


> Congrats on the fox and yote. How are the furs looking, starting to prime up?


The coyote was pretty good. The fox was just starting to turn, but it wasn't real great. It's weird, my brother caught two boar **** that are nice looking. Way better than the fox.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

toepincher said:


> Freepop that was a front foot catch. It was just pulled under it.


Okay, just wondered.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, here is Matt's day three catches, another red and coyote. A little late in posting them but it is done. I hope to be getting my next texts and pictures of today' s catches soon. With the weekend fastly approaching, I am getting more excited as I will be accompanying him on his line on Saturday and setting out my own small line Sunday.




















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Would be nice not to have to bed in clay and mud.

Congrats


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Is he trapping on a beach or what?


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Right now I have 36 traps out. 5 are in that dune area of about 10 acres total. It is my honey hole. I took 6 k9's out of there last year, and three so far this year. It's high percentage because I've had this property for longer than any others so I have learned it real well. I have a dirt hole that has been worked for three years. The one with the two reds is a producer from last year. Even in the off season they continue to work it. All I have to do now is bed a trap and freshen it up. The coyote was caught in a blind set that also produces every year. It has been a great teacher being in dunes like that. Usually it's hard to tell when you have a refusal, but out there I can see the tracks when they circle my sets and won't work them. It's helped me fine tune things a lot.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, let the critters teach you. We have to wait for snow around here, mud shows tracks but it's not as easy to see all of them.

BTW, looks like we'll have mud for a few days now :rant:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Yote#3

I hope Matt leaves some out there for seed. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't want to leave the blondes for seed. They are pretty, but almost worthless in the fur industry. I might have to tan these and sell at the convention. This one was a big male stretched out at 50". Our scales in the fur shed are broke but we have some new ones on the way.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Yote #4 this week. 

What a great way to start each day. Each morning, I open up my text log to see the canine of the day. If you got to sit out a part of the season guys, this is the only way to do it. This is obviously becoming not just my vise, either. My son didn't want to get out of the vehicle today when dropping him off for school because he hadn't seen a picture yet. Lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

#5

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking like a good start!!!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gotta love those sand blow areas!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

It's no wonder Mark June moved to the Sand Hills of Nebraska!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I had a great day with great company. Dennis and Melinda came up early this morning and ran my line with me. We got a nice male red fox on the last stop. I think Dennis is on track to put up some k9's this season, if not him, I'm pretty sure that fox got Melinda fired up! Hopefully Dennis will post the pic of Melinda with the fox. (Hint, Hint)


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I have no time to trap, but the pics are nice to see, my 8 year old boy likes to check them out too.

Seeing tracks in the sand would be cool, but how much extra work is involved in keeping your tracks out of the set area Toepincher?


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

fisheater said:


> Thanks for the pics. I have no time to trap, but the pics are nice to see, my 8 year old boy likes to check them out too.
> 
> Seeing tracks in the sand would be cool, but how much extra work is involved in keeping your tracks out of the set area Toepincher?


It is a little bit more work, but I set the edges and check from the edges too. The time I spend brushing out tracks is saved in blending sets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Sunday's catch. My wife had a great time with us on the line, Matt! Thank you so much for taking us.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Today's catch.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting that pic Dennis. I had my dad out with me for the first time since I was a kid. I was glad to make a catch like that with my dad along. 
The bad news is he took me out to check because the transmission went out in my truck yesterday. But it was well worth it to have my dad along on the line with me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Sunday's catch. My wife had a great time with us on the line, Matt! Thank you so much for taking us.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


She should've did a tail grab


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Mine or the reds? 

That's why she rides along. Lol

She actually asked Matt if it would be okay to try to touch it. In which, Matt told her that if she got too close it would bite and scratch. She hesitated, then I saw the wheels turning, but she never did approach. I'm not sure why. All the way home she was upset because we didn't get a second one. She was hoping to do the dispatch. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The red's tail.

She has way way bigger chance of getting bit by a red than the beagle boyz.


----------

